# Numbering Signals



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi

This is a bit out of the ordinary, but my little has shown an interest in model trains so I've come up with a two loop layout. Now I want to place a few signals (mainly LED's) to indicate isolation blocks and which points are open or closed.

What I have in mind is to number the blocks and points (ie B1, B2, P1, P2 etc) so he can associate the signal with the switch.

I was think of using something simialr to the way they number runways at aiports. Although I haven't found anything that I could use, might have to be scratch build. If anyone has any ideas that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

You probably won't find anything quite like that since that's not how it's really done in real life.

Real railway signals in North America are typically numbered based on the nearest tenth of a mile counting from the beginning of that subdivision or line. Signals in one direction are all odd-numbered, while signals in the opposite direction are even numbered. Numbers will consistently increase as you travel along the line, since they're based on mileage. The numbers will be on a small plate mounted to the signal pole below the lights.

There are a few other subtleties and a bit of variation on what the arrangements and combinations of light colours means but that's all a little over complicated for a simple loop layout, and this method of counting signal numbers by mileage doesn't work too well for a small loop layout with no defined starting point and compressed distances between signals. 

So you can develop a numbering/identification system that works and makes sense for you. Whatever system you devise, you could probably print out the signal numbers or identification signs and glue them to a plastic backing which could then be mounted on a signal post to ID the signal, or as a sign beside the switch to identify it. Maybe both - one system to number signals, another to mark switches?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are many pics of real railroad signals on Wiki but
frustratingly none have the number boards that I
see on CSX signals.

I did find a very difficult to see number board on
this pic.

http://www.lundsten.dk/us_signaling/movement.html

With what cv acr has explained and the fuzzy pic you
ought to be able to make some good signal signs.

Don


----------

